# out of space for preps



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I live in an apartment so my space is limited.I'm out of space for preps so i stopped. prepping.i don't want to stop but i don't know what to do with miore stuff. Does it means i got too much? I'm a single mom so i want to make sure my boys are taken care of when shtf.any ideas for storage are welcome.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Not knowing your set up, it's hard to answer. Try vertical or stacked. Depends on what you are storing. I'm sure you already thought about under beds, closets, etc.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

There are several options and strategies for limited space. 

Replace your coffee table with an old trunk, and fill the trunk. 

You've probably already used up the space under your beds, but if not use that. 

If you have a book shelf move your books out to the end and store canned goods behind the books. Even better, if you have a limited amount of books turn them so the front faces outward and create even more room. 

Get long cloths to cover your end tables, and store supplies underneath those.

Take a careful look at how you are using your closet space and see if there is a way to organize them better. One idea is to store canned goods in large plastic storage containers that you can stack in your closet to free up shelf space. Go through your closet and idnetify items you simply don't wear anymore due to age, damage, or other reasons. Donate the useable items.

I know we have a ton of wasted cabinet space due to disorganization and too much redundancy of utensils, pots, pans, and some just plain junk we haven't used in forever.

take a look at the cabinet space under your kitchen and bathroom sinks. Not a good place to store items that could be damages by water in case of a leak, but certainly useable space. I know we have way too much crap underneath ours!

Do a web search on prepper storage. There are many blog posts about apartment preppers and their ongoing innovations to over come space issues.

Best of luck.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I have about 200 lbs of rice in 5 gal buckets i use some of the buckets as. end tables and some are stacked up. my closets are full. i bring boxes from work and stack them up in my closet.kitchen cabinets full too. Never thought of under the bed so there's space i can use for boxes of water  thank you for that idea.was thinking on moving the couches and put stuff behind idk prepping with no space is overwhelming sometimes.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I too live in an apartment where space is limited. I get storage containers to fill and stack. For the best use of space, organization is key. Under my bed is completely full, of course, and my closets are getting that way. I like the idea of using different sized trunks as end/coffee tables, they are discreet yet practical. I don't exactly want a ton of "clutter", or boxes just sitting around everywhere.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I do not know where you are from. Thus I don't know what your "bug out" scenerio is. I can't imagine living in a city and not developing a bug out plan (just me). To that end I'd evaluate some public property (BLM land) that you might bug out too and start visiting routinely and add camping to your enjoyment of life. While camping on BLM land you can find "those spots" you might bug out too in a crisis and start burying some of your goods there. I can assure you; that way - you will never run out of space.



miho said:


> I live in an apartment so my space is limited.I'm out of space for preps so i stopped. prepping.i don't want to stop but i don't know what to do with miore stuff. Does it means i got too much? I'm a single mom so i want to make sure my boys are taken care of when shtf.any ideas for storage are welcome.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

You guys with a lot of BLM have an advantage of me, of a sorts anyway.

Why Texas has no ? or at least very little) public land - Seguin Gazette: Community Columnists


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I do not know where you are from. Thus I don't know what your "bug out" scenerio is. I can't imagine living in a city and not developing a bug out plan (just me). To that end I'd evaluate some public property (BLM land) that you might bug out too and start visiting routinely and add camping to your enjoyment of life. While camping on BLM land you can find "those spots" you might bug out too in a crisis and start burying some of your goods there. I can assure you; that way - you will never run out of space.


Agreed,
I am not sure about the posters bug out plan so it's hard to say. WHat do you plan on doing in a SHTF scenario? Staying put? If you are in an apartment, I would seriously think about having someplace to go. Personally, I would find a place as far away from the cities as possible. Start looking for vacant land and even vacant farms and ranches. If something were to happen, you might consider making one of them your bol.. There are TONS of bank owned properties and some pretty large farms and ranches I have seen. If I didn't already have my place here in Montana. You could bet your ass I would take over a bank owned property. You couldn't prep before hand on the property but at least you would have a place to go to live as self sufficient as possible. You would be surprised how many people never think of that. I have clients I tell that to sometime and you can see a light go off in their heads..lol
Now back to your preps. You could get yourself a storage unit. Or even a couple of them scattered about and put stuff in them. They hold a ton of preps and you can even get temp controlled ones if you want. They are not too expensive either..Give us a little more info on what you are doing and we can give more detailed advise..


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I live in a small city sorrounded by corn fields and whatever else they plant. my plan is drive to the mountains but we got bears and stuff so idk bout that. ill figure it out.i can't afford to have a bol and all the fancy stuff so I'm prepping with what my budget allows and so far that's food water and first aid.with the coronavirus scare i would like to start a pandemic kit so that's my next project.there's land behind the base but i wouldn't go there if i gotta leave.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't stay put i live on first floor apartment and every door but the front door is glass. i been considering if shtf ill take over one of the vacant apts that are on second floor till i figure out what to do.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like you're doing a good job of the housing situation you have and have though through various things. People have to plan with the hand they are dealt. Just keep thinking the way you are. You may also want to seek out others that think like you.

Under the bed storage has two side effects. The first is a pissed off kid that can't keep their stiff there, like all kids tend to do. The second is that it stops them from doing what I described in number one and keeps things a little cleaner. Lol.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh i know bout kids and stuff under the bed.everytime they loose something guess what its under the bed lol


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I find myself wanting more and more preps, but, we can only do what works in our situations. It sounds like you have done a lot with what you have. As for pandemic prep, your basic needs are N95 masks and a good way to keep isolated from others. If you share ventilation, a very good HEPA system for your apartment would be a good investment with some extra filters (assuming as long as the electric is going your ventilation system is going, if electricity is off, than you will have no need for the HEPA since you won't be having air pumped into your place that was just in your neighbors.) Bleach, Lysol Spray, etc. will be a start. The most likely bugs right now that would cause a pandemic, have no cure, so isolation is important. It's tough to isolate in a city, but it can be done. Get a pneumovax vaccine for yourself now. You can pick up N95 masks at home improvement stores or on amazon.com. You could get some antibiotics to have stored in case you get sick from something else, you don't want to go to a clinic during a pandemic. You are doing a good job with what you have and many posters gave you a lot of good hints for storage. I'm going to apply some of their ideas!


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Agreed,
> I am not sure about the posters bug out plan so it's hard to say. WHat do you plan on doing in a SHTF scenario? Staying put? If you are in an apartment, I would seriously think about having someplace to go. Personally, I would find a place as far away from the cities as possible. Start looking for vacant land and even vacant farms and ranches. If something were to happen, you might consider making one of them your bol.. There are TONS of bank owned properties and some pretty large farms and ranches I have seen. If I didn't already have my place here in Montana. You could bet your ass I would take over a bank owned property. You couldn't prep before hand on the property but at least you would have a place to go to live as self sufficient as possible. You would be surprised how many people never think of that. I have clients I tell that to sometime and you can see a light go off in their heads..lol
> Now back to your preps. You could get yourself a storage unit. Or even a couple of them scattered about and put stuff in them. They hold a ton of preps and you can even get temp controlled ones if you want. They are not too expensive either..Give us a little more info on what you are doing and we can give more detailed advise..


What do you mean about taking over bank owned property? We have looked at several bank owned, but they want 100% up front. We want to move but by the time we sell our house the properties will be gone. Are you talking about "squatting". If a true SHTF happens that would be no problem but not till then. Please explain.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

miho said:


> I live in a small city sorrounded by corn fields and whatever else they plant. my plan is drive to the mountains but we got bears and stuff so idk bout that. ill figure it out.i can't afford to have a bol and all the fancy stuff so I'm prepping with what my budget allows and so far that's food water and first aid.with the coronavirus scare i would like to start a pandemic kit so that's my next project.there's land behind the base but i wouldn't go there if i gotta leave.


If you are close enough to mountains then search for Bureau of Land Management Land (BLM). It's free. Of course it's only part yours (tax payer part). Anyone can settle there it would be first come and first serve in a crisis. So look for extremely remote.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Denver said:


> What do you mean about taking over bank owned property? We have looked at several bank owned, but they want 100% up front. We want to move but by the time we sell our house the properties will be gone. Are you talking about "squatting". If a true SHTF happens that would be no problem but not till then. Please explain.


Yes, I an talking about squatting. But like I said, you could not do it UNTIL a shtf situation.. I would be looking for some that are way out in BFE and pick 4-5 that might have what you need. Start doing research and even get hold of the realtor or whoever has it for sale and tell them you are interested and have them show you around. Start getting some ideas on your defenses and where you would put your garden, how many cattle it will hold and such. It is just an option but a pretty good one if you are short on finances but know where you would like to be.. Just an idea!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Although it is not optimal, I have run across some folks living in apartments that rent a storage locker within walking distance of their apartment and store stuff there. You say you live in a small city, so that might be workable price-wise, certainly not in someplace like New York or Chicago. Also, depending on the storage locker, you might have to be careful about storing food there, but...


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Miho:

Can you afford an off-site storage unit? I have rented climate controlled storage units for around $50 a month for a 10 x 10 foot into (100 sq. ft.) and you can store a lot of stuff there. Pick a place that is close and store stuff in plastic tote bins like the Rubbermaid 18 gallon bins. Easy to stack, easy to move, waterproof and portable.

Keep you bug out kit at home and resupply from your storage area stash if the need ever arises. 

Your apartments might offer some small storage units too for a small monthly fee - check and see.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, if the apartment is full, there is always more room between the ears. Preparation encompasses many things besides buying and storing goods. Are you as trained in medical issues as you would like to be? Can you start a fire without matches? Have you ever killed, plucked and gutted a chicken and then cooked it? These are all valuable skills that don't take up any room except between the ears. All of us have room there.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Just make sure you have plan for water, all the rice in the world won't help you without potable water.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I'll second Go2ndAmend, if you have no room for 'materials' time to work on skills and knowledge. Afraid of pandemic? Have you taken any medical classes, esp those that deal with communicable disease? Do you have firearms or combatives training? Do you have skills you can trade/barter with (probably the most overlooked prep by 'casual' preppers)?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Miho, since you are out of space my guess is you are set for your current location. That is assuming that includes protection.

If I were you I would plan an evacuation strategy. You said you are single with boys but if you gave their ages I missed that. Age appropriate packs would be good. A bug out van would be my big focus, with some pre-planed routs.

Storing gasoline can be dangerous but refueling must be addressed.

Therefore in my opinion now that you are out of space the next step is the more difficult.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Boys ages are 10,9 & 7. Skills i have plenty. i can do small surgeries,i can cook on rocks,i can make tents outa trash bags and sticks,i know about medicinal herbs and how to make medicine with them,I'm not a terrorist but i know how to make small bombs,i know how to make homemade weapons,traps,,i know how to go fishing with my hands or with a spear there's so much more... i think those are useful skills. weapons well i don't have a gun cos of the kids but i have like 6 machetes a samurai sword and a spear. i know not much but its better than nothing oh and couple hunting knifes. i like to be the silent killer rather than rambo.medical skills yeah i know cpr and basic medical stuff i.learned with my sister she's an rn and we took care of my mom with her help till the end.i know stuff like iv and you know just basics.i know how to filter water i got bunch of water saved up already plus ten 5 gal buckets that i keep just for water plus 8 5 gal jugs and a huge bag that will go in the tub and fill up there.i keep my car full never less than half a tank.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like your sons are in good hands. Good luck.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Sounds like your sons are in good hands. Good luck.


Thank you  I'm really trying to be ready for anything just so they are well taken care of.i may not know a lot or have a lot but i am doing my best .


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Minho your medical skills will be invaluable, if ever needed, as well as some of your "improvised weapons" skills. Well done.

I second, third, or fourth? the notion if a near by small storage room if possible. As someothers have noted, think about evacuation routes and possible destinations. 

Your efforts to date a commnendable. It's easy to get caught up in comparing where you are and what you have with others, but remember you can only do what you can do. With three young ones you also have to focus on making the "now" as godd as it can be as well. I think your sons are fortunate to have such a great Mom.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you  everything i know about surviving and making weapons i.owe it to my dad. he went to vietnam and korean war , he always made sure all the girls knew how to survive nomater what. medicine with herbs i owe it to my mom she was indian and was big on making her own medicines for everything if she saw she couldn't help then she took us to the dr.medical training my sister she tought me all i know.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

miho said:


> Boys ages are 10,9 & 7. Skills i have plenty. i can do small surgeries,i can cook on rocks,i can make tents outa trash bags and sticks,i know about medicinal herbs and how to make medicine with them,I'm not a terrorist but i know how to make small bombs,i know how to make homemade weapons,traps,,i know how to go fishing with my hands or with a spear there's so much more... i think those are useful skills. weapons well i don't have a gun cos of the kids but i have like 6 machetes a samurai sword and a spear. i know not much but its better than nothing oh and couple hunting knifes. i like to be the silent killer rather than rambo.medical skills yeah i know cpr and basic medical stuff i.learned with my sister she's an rn and we took care of my mom with her help till the end.i know stuff like iv and you know just basics.i know how to filter water i got bunch of water saved up already plus ten 5 gal buckets that i keep just for water plus 8 5 gal jugs and a huge bag that will go in the tub and fill up there.i keep my car full never less than half a tank.


Buy a gun. Seriously can't stress that enough since you don't have one.

From your next post saying you dad was in vietnam/korea I'm ass-uming you are in the US, so you should have at MINIMUM one firearm.

I'd bet you already have training in it, but get one. Get more training if possible. Even if you keep it under double lock and key out of safety concerns; get one. It's not about being Rambo it's about being equal and able to defend yourself adequately.

And remember: God created man, Sam Colt made them equal.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome MIHO, very glad to see how prepared and serious you are.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Nathan is so right. If your boys are astute enough to take to your prepping and skills then there is no reason to assume a firearm would be a problem around them. And as noted you can double lock it if needed. It also takes very little space.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Miho,

I would suggest getting a gun too BUT you have to get training and then train your kids or go to the same training - most won't accept anyone under 18 though. Train them that the first thing they do when handling a gun is to clear it. Remove all bullets or the magazine and then open the action and leave it open. My kids (now 32 and 35) still do that when they handle any gun. Just as important is that it never gets pointed at anything that you don't want destroyed.
The rest of the training is the common stuff but with those two thing engrained in their minds they will never have an accident. I started training my kids at age 5 - my daughter was so small she could not pull the trigger or cock the revolver. She grew up thinking that part of looking at a gun was to clear it first. I never locked my guns up and they were, and still are, always loaded. "guns are always loaded and knives are always sharp" but my 32 year old says it backwards to frustrate me..."guns are always sharp and knives are always loaded"
Either way they have it so deeply packed into their sub-conscious mind that none of us have ever had an accident with a gun. The seven grand kids are getting the same training.


----------

